# Madone Seat Mast/Cap - ?Lengths and can it be cut?



## mkgal4 (Aug 13, 2008)

I posted this on the frames section and it was suggested to post here since it's a Trek question:

I am looking at a used Madone for my wife. 
The geometry is good except for the seat height, which is 3.5cm too high with the smaller cap and lowest seat position.
Can this be cut down? (I know there will be resale issues)
I'd hate to miss out over an inch and a half!
Thanks for the input!

Also, one member stated there were 3 cap legths (60, 100, 160mm) but I have only found reference for 120mm and 160mm from Trek's site. Can someone confirm if there are other seat mast caps?

Thanks
Eric


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

To the best of my knowledge the mast cannot be cut. It wouldn't matter anyway, as the cap would bottom out by the clamp before it would hit inside the cap. 

I am only aware of two size caps and two different offsets. 

Scott Daubert at Trek would be able to answer your questions. 

HTH
zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

The clamp is part of the cap, not the mast. In the literal sense of cutting, the mast can be cut, but even if you did, it wouldn't change anything. The only difference would be the amt of mast up inside the cap. So the true answer here is - NO. There are two cap sizes with three offsets available.


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

You can rotate the mount that hold the seat rails 180 degrees, it helps lower the seat.


----------



## mkgal4 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.
I thought a 60mm cap was too good to be true:cryin: 
BigJohnson (great name btw), do you think rotating the mount would garner 3.5 cm?
The rest of the geometry on the bike is good, kinda frustrating that the seat is soooo close.


----------



## GScot (Feb 7, 2005)

Unless there is a specific saddle preference you should also look into saddle options. I'm sure there is at least 2 to 3 cm difference in height from rail to top on various brands/models.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Too Big*

It's too big for her. If you use he standard formula for sizing you will be riding a bike that is as small as you can:

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/bikefit/

If you buy this bike you will be riding one that is bigger than you can. Correct sizing is very very important. Don't buy it. It will be too long, etc.

All of my saddles have the same height from the rails to the top of the saddle.

Get her a bike that fits.


----------



## mkgal4 (Aug 13, 2008)

Tlaloc said:


> It's too big for her. If you use he standard formula for sizing you will be riding a bike that is as small as you can:
> 
> http://www.coloradocyclist.com/bikefit/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link - good points.
Actually, using their calculation of .883xinseam, that bike should fit her.
Her current saddle height is 58.5cm and she likes that so she can touch the ground while in the saddle. She has a 28.5" inseam, so the calculated saddle height is 63.9cm (bike can go to 62). The rest of the bike's geometry nearly matches her specialized bike, and she doesn't have any issues with its sizing.
I think I'll crank up the seat to 62cm and see how that goes - duh, maybe I should've done that first??:idea: 

Thanks again for the input. Any more help is appreciated - lots for me to learn!


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

mkgal4 said:


> Also, one member stated there were 3 cap legths (60, 100, 160mm) but I have only found reference for 120mm and 160mm from Trek's site. Can someone confirm if there are other seat mast caps?
> 
> Thanks
> Eric



I have seen three sizes of caps at the same time, there is indeed a very short one, I didn't measure it, but it is small, it was on a very small bike if I recall properly. 

My LBS guy also showed me online in the trek dealer site what the choices were for caps and there are three in the computer. Retail on these is more than $100 though so you might want to talk to your LBS about ordering one.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

mkgal4 said:


> ...Actually, using their calculation of .883xinseam, that bike should fit her.


Remember that Trek is using virtual sizing so the sizes are the same as before. Also the old sizes were measured center to top, not center to center.



mkgal4 said:


> ...she likes that so she can touch the ground while in the saddle.


She Can? This sounds really weird.

Carbon Treks are wonderful. Trek makes a Woman Specific Design that might be worth consideration.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

mkgal4 said:


> Her current saddle height is 58.5cm and she likes that so she can touch the ground while in the saddle.


When I put my sister on my old bike, she complained about the saddle height for the same reason. :mad2: I think she is afraid of not being able to stop and standup and put her foot on the ground. I told her that I can't touch (I can touch with the tips of my toes) the ground when I am in the saddle, but there is no reason to. When I stop, I come out of the saddle to put my foot down fully since my soles don't bend.

Oh well.


----------

